# California Capital Airshow



## Violator (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi guys -- Are any of you attending this airshow? When I read they're going to have SIX P-38s, that's all I needed to know. Sacramento, here I come!

California Capital Airshow: September 11-12 2010


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 19, 2010)

PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2010)

DAMMIT! I've spent an entire week here in Sacramento returning to SC tomorrow morning!!

AAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violator (Aug 20, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> DAMMIT! I've spent an entire week here in Sacramento returning to SC tomorrow morning!!
> 
> AAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL! Bad timing, Viking, but I'm sure you'll be there in spirit!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2010)

I would love to go, but it's not in the budget this year. Get some great pics. The most I have seen together is 3, so this will be a nice treat.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 29, 2010)

evangilder said:


> I would love to go, but it's not in the budget this year. Get some great pics. The most I have seen together is 3, so this will be a nice treat.



Same here. 
I saw three at the Planes of Fame Airshow in 2009.

Wish I could make this one.


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 29, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS



I'm with Thorlifter! PICS PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Violator (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay, so there were four P-38s at this airshow. A fifth was scheduled to attend but had mechanical problems on the way there. Plans for a sixth fell through. Anyway, no complaints here! They got all four of them up in the air together, and what a treat that was. There was also a Heritage Flight with an F-22 and two of the P-38s. On their last pass, the P-38 on either side split away while the Raptor continued flying straight ahead. When they had plenty of separation, all three planes barrel rolled simultaneously. It was truly spectacular! Hope you like my pics...


----------



## seesul (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for those beautiful pics mate! I´ve never seen a real P-38 yet but one day I wanna touch this beautiful bird!


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 14, 2010)

Some good shots of what looked like a great show. Thanks....especially like the "Honey Bunny" artwork. 
Derek


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2010)

Great pics, and what a sight (and sound) that must have been ! Thanks for posting.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 14, 2010)

Excellent photos and thank you for sharing sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violator (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! Mudpuppy mentioned the nose art on "Honey Bunny," and I must say it and the nose art on "Thoughts of Midnite" are stunning. As you can tell from the pic, "Thoughts of Midnite" was painted directly onto the plane. The artist is Greg Hildebrandt, a longtime fantasy artist.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 15, 2010)

Great shots of the P-38's, what a treat that would have been!


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the close-ups of the ladies!  
Man, the P-38 is in a class all of its own!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2010)

More good shots!


----------



## ontos (Sep 26, 2010)

Great shots Violator, love those P-38s


----------

